# Pipefish babies!!!



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Today I finally received a coldwater order that has been a few months in preparation. I'm going to post more about it this weekend, cause tonight I'm just a little tired.
In the order were 2 pipefish, Syngnathus griseolineatus, which we put in an acclimation bucket with a bunch of other fish. A few minutes later John noticed a bunch of 'hairs' about 2 cm long that were wiggling around. More like maybe 600 of these little things.
A few frantic phone calls to find someone who might know what they were and it confirmed the pipefish had spawned while in transit.......
Whew!
I was worried they were worms and all our new fish were infected.........

So, does anyone in the Barrie area have any live baby brine??? Or brine shrimp eggs?
Or.......help!! Currently they are in a bucket with an airstone. Now what do I do?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Rotifers, freshly hatched baby brine. I've got both. I can also take some babies to raise, have a empty tank ready. I can hatch brine when I get home and have rotifers ready.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome sauce! Except you are in Toronto and I'm north of the city and don't want to drive in weekend traffic.

I'm going to start with Brewers yeast this morning and get baby brine going. I think my rotifer culture is totally gone, but if I have any, they can go in the bucket too.

I think there was a lot of attrition overnight, so might be down to 200 or so.
If they make it to Monday, I will enlist your help, David, cause I don't have a tank for them.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I am around after 12 if you want to hop down. I will take half if you want and we can split the work try to keep as many alive as possible.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Today I finally received a coldwater order that has been a few months in preparation. I'm going to post more about it this weekend, cause tonight I'm just a little tired.
> In the order were 2 pipefish, Syngnathus griseolineatus, which we put in an acclimation bucket with a bunch of other fish. A few minutes later John noticed a bunch of 'hairs' about 2 cm long that were wiggling around. More like maybe 600 of these little things.
> A few frantic phone calls to find someone who might know what they were and it confirmed the pipefish had spawned while in transit.......
> Whew!
> ...


I have brine shrimp hatching every night and morning, I have a customer north of stoufville on Saturday and could meet you, if possible I would like some of the pipefish to raise. I gave some pipefish babies to George Lindsey a few years ago and he raised them on bbs


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

How cold does the tank have to be for these pipefish? 68? colder?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

carl said:


> I have brine shrimp hatching every night and morning, I have a customer north of stoufville on Saturday and could meet you, if possible I would like some of the pipefish to raise. I gave some pipefish babies to George Lindsey a few years ago and he raised them on bbs


Thanks Carl, Let me see how today goes as I have some brine shrimp eggs now and will start a culture.

These guys live at 65 degrees, so they do require a dedicated system. They might acclimate up a few degrees, but won't be tropical at all.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

goobafish said:


> I am around after 12 if you want to hop down. I will take half if you want and we can split the work try to keep as many alive as possible.


Thanks Dave,
I have already been on the highway this morning and the summer weekend rush to the cottage is well under way. So I can't get down today. Plus have boat loads of work to do, considering I took yesterday off to drive to Buffalo.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Crayon said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > I have brine shrimp hatching every night and morning, I have a customer north of stoufville on Saturday and could meet you, if possible I would like some of the pipefish to raise. I gave some pipefish babies to George Lindsey a few years ago and he raised them on bbs
> ...


I was going to setup a ten gallon tank and sponge filter in my cold room if I got some


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Carl, I PM'd you yesterday to discuss. I would like to split up this brood and see if we can keep some alive. David, if you can keep the temp around 65, let me know.

Also, the adult pair I have is male/female, so hopefully they have more babies in the future.

I am moving the babies into a new home today. Got a batch of bbs shrimp going yesterday which will be ready for feeding this morning. Yesterday they got fed Brewers yeast.

I also tried some frozen baby brine mixed with LRS fish eggs.

They are still alive, so maybe it worked.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Cheryl,

I have a tank ready at 70. I can use a fan to chill it and help raise the babies. Let me know if you'd like to drop some off, I will give you some rotifers to feed your batch.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*babies*

this is awesome Cheryl 
following along ...
these pipe fish strictly cold water cheryl


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

tom g said:


> this is awesome Cheryl
> following along ...
> these pipe fish strictly cold water cheryl


These pipefish are from the Gulf of California, which is at 65 degrees, up or down depending on seasons. I am sure, like a lot of coldwater fish, they can be acclimated up, as we are seeing ORA breeding Kamohara Blennies and someone else breeding Catalina Gobies, which are also temperate and lived wild at 65 degrees and now they are being offered as tropical.

David, let me see how today goes and what attrition rate we have had. I have a couple offers and if I can raise then for a week or so at 65, then maybe start to take the temp up slowly, I can move some to you.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I did not get your PM, I have been having trouble with the messages from the forum, I can see them on my phone but I can only answer them on the computer. My Son will be home later today and he will fix it. If you could phone me or text me 4164609922


----------

